# 2Caudio Galbanum Wavetables



## synthpunk (Jun 15, 2017)

Passing this on if it helps anyone. If you program your own stuff and own a wavetable synth that allows import of custom wavetables (such as Serum) these are very good and also currently on sale (6/17).

http://www.galbanum.com/products/architecturewaveforms2010


----------



## ghobii (Jun 15, 2017)

Ugh! 25,000 more options when writing a song  Still, I'm considering it. Thanks!


----------

